# What is this?



## wombraider1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am kind of new to the arrowhead collecting scene and i am not sure what kind of point this is, especially after all of the fuss over that killer serrated point last week.  I was wondering if anyone, (son), could identify this for me.  thought it was a type of dalton but now wondering if it is just a blade or something.


----------



## dalton257 (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like a bolen bevel with the base snapped off. It looks like a tang hanging down on the upper side and has slight beveling. Cant really tell by this pic. Does it look like it is missing the base


----------



## wombraider1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I know its not a bolen bevel and the base is not broken.  there is a small tang on one side but i cannot tell that anything is broke on the other.  it doesnt have any bevel and the bottom is worked


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 21, 2012)

I think what he is saying is that it was a Bolen at one time, the base broke, and they reworked the bottom to use as a knife.  A better pic of the base would clear it up.


----------



## Son (Aug 21, 2012)

Give us a flat picture, both sides if possible.


----------



## wombraider1 (Aug 21, 2012)

i have a few more pictures attached.  Correction to my reply earlier.  the base is not completely worked all the way.  it seems like a small base may have snapped off.  thanks for the help


----------



## dalton257 (Aug 23, 2012)

Its for sure missing the base which is the key to identifying most points. That being said its still hard to determine for sure what it is but Im still leaning towards a bolen possibly bolen plain. It has some nice work on it


----------



## Son (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, it could be a Bolen, not all of em are beveled.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a hybrid,cross between an arrowhead and spearpoint.


----------



## GLS (Aug 27, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> It's a hybrid,cross between an arrowhead and spearpoint.


Have you tried to shoot a stone point that large on an arrow?


----------

